# Potential new diamond member



## Ageers (Jun 28, 2020)

Good day,

My parents are looking at gifting me their diamond TS. The have 16500 points in the US collection. Maintenance fees are around 3100 a year. What exactly will this get me? 3 weeks I'm a 2br unit? Are partial weeks allowed? I know with blue green, if we went Sun-Fri the points were significantly less then a full week stay. How long can you book in advance? They are silver members. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 28, 2020)

It all depends on what you want. 16,500 points could get you over three weeks or more depending on the location and size of u it you want. You can stay in Hawaii for over three weeks or one week with that amount depending on when, here and what size unit you want.Yes, if you stay Sun - Thursday, you use far less points than if you stay on the weekends.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 28, 2020)

In that your parents are currently members they should have access to the online Directory that shows the Point values for each resort, season, and size of unit.

The US Collection is the largest Collection. The Booking opens at 13 Months to the day prior to check-in for the Resorts in the US Collection. For the other Collections it opens at 10 months. Partial weeks are allowed. We have Booked Hawaii at less than 10 months. There is a substantial savings if you are able to Book less than 60 days before check-in. We did this once for KBC on Mau'i.

So look at the Online Directory. If you go to the Home Page for DRI you can look at all the Resorts without signing in. But you have to sign in to look at the online Directory that shows the Points needed.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 29, 2020)

You'd be able to bank up to 16,500 points into the next year if you needed. You can pick any day for check in, and any length of stay your points will allow. As a silver member, you can book a lower view category and upgrade one level for a small fee. The downside of all this is the $3,100 a year in ever increasing fees. Can you commit to that for the rest of your life? Once you own it, DRI points can be difficult to get rid of. Their Club Membership is available online, and may answer more of your questions, including points required for each resort: https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/us-member-benefits-book-combined_22.pdf


----------



## Ageers (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you both for your responses, I think I'm better off doing what I currently do, rent a TS when I need it and not be on the hook for the maintenance fees forever.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2020)

Ageers said:


> Thank you both for your responses, I think I'm better off doing what I currently do, rent a TS when I need it and not be on the hook for the maintenance fees forever.



Why don't you rent from your parents as needed or pay their MF temporarily and not take title? That way you are not obligated and you can try out the system to see if you like it. Good luck.


----------



## pierrepierre (Jul 1, 2020)

The above responses should all be considered, with  long term thinking/planning.  If it is a resale, getting out of it later will be difficult, however - if  it purchased from Diamond, you then have an option of Transitions to get out of it, if they accept your request.  I would consider your age, how often you are able to travel/holiday, and where do you like to travel, must you fly or can you drive.  Also, this new pandemic/covid/flying/open resorts....should all be considered.  The above, paying the MF for awhile seems like a great idea!.....and it does take some time getting use to making reservations, banking points, using the points for other things on their site....cars, hotels......and after spending years trying to navigate the ins/outs.....ups/downs of the Diamond Site - booking THEIR properties was the best use of points.   Cars, hotels, etc....usually was a hit taking up too many points instead of going direct to the source.  Take the time to figure this out BEFORE you put it in your name.....


----------



## artringwald (Jul 1, 2020)

I should also mention, that although many properties are listed as being available for booking, most are difficult to book. Properties managed by DRI are easier to book, because most of the units are booked through DRI. For associated propertied, DRI may only have a couple of units available to book.


----------



## Ageers (Jul 1, 2020)

pierrepierre said:


> The above responses should all be considered, with  long term thinking/planning.  If it is a resale, getting out of it later will be difficult, however - if  it purchased from Diamond, you then have an option of Transitions to get out of it, if they accept your request.  I would consider your age, how often you are able to travel/holiday, and where do you like to travel, must you fly or can you drive.  Also, this new pandemic/covid/flying/open resorts....should all be considered.  The above, paying the MF for awhile seems like a great idea!.....and it does take some time getting use to making reservations, banking points, using the points for other things on their site....cars, hotels......and after spending years trying to navigate the ins/outs.....ups/downs of the Diamond Site - booking THEIR properties was the best use of points.   Cars, hotels, etc....usually was a hit taking up too many points instead of going direct to the source.  Take the time to figure this out BEFORE you put it in your name.....


They want it out of their name, so offering to pay the dues is not an option. Both my brother and I have considered splitting it, but after looking at what's a available out there to rent is guiding us in that direction. I plan far enough in advance to get what I want, where I want it. For a thousand bucks we rented a three br Marriott place that was everything we needed and more.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 1, 2020)

Have you looked online to see what DRI owns, manages, or is an affiliate. Your parents can give you their sign on and Password. A transfer from parents to child/children maintains all the original rights/options. Normal resell DRI has some severe limitations. Such as you can only Book in your Home Collection. I assume your parents bought from DRI.

If your parents want out, none of the family wants it, and your parents bought from DRI they can contact DRI TO surrender it. It is $1,000 per contract.


----------

